# E445



## Otto-de-froste

Hi, 
We bought a 2003 E445 in December last year, and for a number of reasons have been unable to to get away until last weekend. 
A few problems with quality, and a few more problems with convenience manifested themselves, and it has made us consider buying a new vehicle that suits our purposes better, and may be a little more reliable. 
The basic faults seem minor, but have spoiled the holiday to a degree. 
1. The shurflo pump was noisy, and after phoning shurflo I felt confident to adjust it and check pipework. 
The pump now thumps very noisily, and also emits a sporadic thump every 3 minutes, which can be annoying in the night. Credit to shurflo - they tried hard to help me. 
2. The reversing camera stays on all the time. It was intermittent for a few days, but on the day we went away it stayed on. 
I was stopped because the reversing light was also on all the time, though I had checked lights before leaving home. 
I'm advised that both problems relate to a faulty switch on the gear box. 
3. Some interior trim, and cabinet problems, that I am expecting Marquis or Swift to remedy. 
4. 6000 miles on the clock now, and it still struggles to reach 70 except on downhill stretches. Mr. van Aaken may be able to help here. 

The years have not been so kind to us and we intended to use the luton mainly for storage, and sleep on the dinette seating. 
The extra foam blocks supplied by Swift are much denser than the seat cushions, and with the gaps, it is impossible to use it comfortably as a double bed (I was relegated to the luton as I can still negotiate the ladder). 
Maybe a foam over-mattress may help? 

All the issues are minor -ish, though I still think the performance is poor for a 2.8. 

Nothing major seems to be amiss, so it may be better to keep this van, rather than replace it. 
Comments gratefully received from seasoned travellers who have experienced similar issues.


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi

I'm not qualified to comment on the E445 specifically having never owned one, the Shurflo pump however is a common beast which is fitted to lots of vans. It's a noisy animal at the best of times but normally very reliable. It works by pressuring the system and cuts out when it reaches the pre set pressure. The pressure switch is on the pump discharge, this can be adjusted to suit. 
The cycling you mention is due to a small leak somewhere in the pipework or at one of the taps. The smallest drip from a tap, shower head or pipe connection will result in loss of pressure and the pump cutting in. Most annoying and difficult to find sometimes. 
You will have a pump switch somewhere, usually on the control panel, failing to find a leak turn off the pump when going to bed. It's also a good idea to turn it off when leaving the van. A cycling pump wastes battery power and does the pump no good. 
Some installations have an accumulator or expansion tank which gives a smoother flow and helps to stop cycling and increasing pump life. 
See one here: Fiamma Expansion Tank: 
http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/ 
Hope this helps, sorry I can't comment on the vehicle performance.. I am sure there will be plenty of others with more experience of this vehicle who will advise.

Happy motorhoming

Jim


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Thanks for the advice Jim.
Something for me to do next weekend now.

Paul.


----------

